# Value of a S&W Model 10 - 38 Spl.



## JohnnyFlake

I am wondering if anyone out there has a used handgun value guide or has any experience with the value of what a S&W Model 10 - 38 spl - 4" barrel, w/square butt, may be? This piece is in Mint Condition with 100% of the original bluing. This is a six shot revolver. I also have the original box it came in, which is also in mint condition. Any thoughts or comments will be apprecaited.

Johnny


----------



## Baldy

Mr Johnny they started stamping numbers of the model on the frame in 1957. Open the crane up and see what is stamped there. Like 10-1,10-2, or just a plain 10. Pricing varies around the country. Book says about $375 NIB, $275 EXC, $225 VG. I would say you could add $25 on to all these prices around here. Give me your serial number all but the last two numbers and I might be able to tell you more. Good luck. They were the original M&P. :smt023


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Baldy said:


> Mr Johnny they started stamping numbers of the model on the frame in 1957. Open the crane up and see what is stamped there. Like 10-1,10-2, or just a plain 10. Pricing varies around the country. Book says about $375 NIB, $275 EXC, $225 VG. I would say you could add $25 on to all these prices around here. Give me your serial number all but the last two numbers and I might be able to tell you more. Good luck. They were the original M&P. :smt023


Thanks for your help!

In the crane area, MOD over 10-5 is stamped on the frame.

The Serial Number is C8172--

I'll attach a photo if I can.


----------



## Tripper

Anyone have a reply to this? I have the exact same type gun...model 10-5 and I'm interested in the value as well.


----------



## Baldy

JohnnyFlake said:


> Thanks for your help!
> 
> In the crane area, MOD over 10-5 is stamped on the frame.
> 
> The Serial Number is C8172--
> 
> I'll attach a photo if I can.


Hey Johnny with that serial number I would say yours was made in 1966-67. The 10-5 lapped over a few years there. Take the stocks off and see if it has any special markings on the frame like R.C.M.P. That might get you a few bucks more for it. It sure is a beauty and they are great shooters. Good luck with it.:smt023


Tripper said:


> Anyone have a reply to this? I have the exact same type gun...model 10-5 and I'm interested in the value as well.


Has your gun have any special marking? Like Hong Kong Police marked on it. Most of the time they are marked on the backstrap. Good luck.:smt023

This is what I found in the Standard Catalog for S&W.:smt033


----------

